
Are you my cofounder(s)? - Stuzo

======
Stuzo
So, I did not get an interview. The purpose of me entering was to network and
connect with possible team members for my current project. I am a non
technical founder who has gone at it with a team of hired individuals. I am a
business guy at heart and understand tech from a product and design standpoint
better than most, but I cant write code. I have invested over $100k of my own
money into the project. I am looking to bring on board two rockstar
programmers as cofounders.

The site is www.stuzo.com. We currently have close to 7,000 community members
and the site has some revenues. The site was originally launched as an
intercampus textbook exchange that enabled college students to buy and sell
online and then to meet on campus for the exchange. The model and the site
have gone through a complete overhaul over the past 6 months. The new site
just went live today. We are tidying things up this week and will begin a
grassroots on/offline marketing campaign next week. My goal is to connect
people through the media they own, love, and want. There is still a lot of
work that needs to be done to build out the vision.

Check out the site and drop me a line if you like what you see. You can reach
me via aim/gtalk/skype. My name for all is stuzoguy.

~~~
newbiedude
How long have you been working on the site?

~~~
Stuzo
I worked (by this I mean marketing the product) on the textbook site for over
a year before changing course about six months ago to our new direction. We
have not started to market our current site. Send me some more info about
yourself or contact me via IM if you would like to continue this.

